# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Wzmocnić odporność

## Gosia

Czy u dzieci można stosować takie preparaty, aby wzmocnić ich odporność?
Schisandra 100 gram

----------


## słuchawka

Ja polegam na sprawdzonych i bezpiecznych,takich jak oscillococcinum,lekarz mi zalecił bym podawała mojej córce w profilaktyce

----------

